# Ankaka Spy Camera for iPhone 6?



## tulabell14 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello!
It was suggested to me that I should invest in a spy camera for when we are out of the house and a baby sitter is present. My husband uses ankaka.com gear for work and I found a toy shaped wifi spy camera on the website. We'd really like to stick with a brand that we know and trust so I'm wondering if anyone has used this device (P2P H.264 720P 70 Degree Angle Toy Shaped Night Vision Wifi Hidden Spy Camera Compatible with Mobile Phone) and if so, did it work with the iPhone 6 and iPad air 2 devices? We haven't had any issue that I know of with any of the other products but I'd be worried that I'll be out and about and the camera footage will cut out or be disconnected.

Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------

